
V-Lang Alpha - explodingcamera
https://github.com/vlang/v
======
diehunde
Never heard of this lang before. How well known the project is? I saw it has a
lot of starts on GitHub, but are people out there actually using it?

~~~
cavemonkey
It's kind of infamous here in HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20250990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20250990)

------
fithisux
Interesting

